# ترجمتي لخمس صفحات عن الكسارات المخروطية Cone Crushers



## طارق البخاري (6 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لقد قمت بترجمة خمس صفحات عن الكسارة المخروطية و أحببت أن يطلع عليها أحبابنا في هذا المنتدى الرائع للتعليق على الموضوع وعلى الترجمة فلا تبخللوا علينا من توجيهاتكم.

ولقد قمت بإرفاق الأصل الإنجليزي للموضوع - وهو من مجلة علمية - بطريقين :

1- ملف وورد عن الموضوع بعد القيام بالمسح الضوئي Scanning للخمس صفحات من المجلة 
وتحويلها إلى Text بالبرامج المعروفة المختصة بذلك
2- أرفقت صور الماسح الضوئي مع ملف الوورد لمن أراد الإطلاع على صفحات المجلة الخمس 

هذا هو الرابط :
http://www.wikifortio.com/520937/Cone Crushing.zip


----------



## ameerr (16 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

مشكور أخي أمير على المرور


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (17 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك يا أخانا أكرم على المرور


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخ ابو حمزة
جميع مساهماتك التي رفعتها في الموقع *http://www.wikifortio.com لم تعد شغا*لة.

وانت كذلك ما عدت معنا، نتمنى ان تكون بخير.


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً أخ aidsami على سؤالك وهذا رابط جديد للموضوع :

http://www.4shared.com/file/uUjLu0K5/Cone_Crushing.html


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدة
اجزاء الكسارة باللغة العربية
انا اعمل مترجما وليس لدي خبرة في مجال الكسارات لذلك احتاج من يساعدني بهذا الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (31 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع


----------

